
Sputnik – Simple and practical RSS reader - hepha1979
http://sputnik.szwacz.com/
======
eksith
I like this! I'm right now reading Ars on it and it works pretty well.

A tiny request: Would it be possible to allow changing the background graphic?
Maybe a wallpaper of my choosing? Also, a method to "archive" in addition to
saving tagged articles would be awesome. Having to tag if I want to keep an
article permanently each time may be a bit cumbersome.

Edit: Oops, nevermind about the background image. Found bg.jpg in
Sputnik\app\visual\images ;)

------
V-2
Why does it use less than half of my monitor width? I'm on a 1920 x 1080, and
the feed pane is only 770 pixels wide - and not resizable. What's the purpose
of this? Most of the screen estate is wasted for a wallpaper of author's
choice, instead of displaying the content I'm actually interested in. I find
this design choice really hard to understand.

------
daveid
This looks nice, but will there be a Linux version?

~~~
hepha1979
At the moment it only available for MacOS and Windows, hopefully in the future
develop a compatible version with Linux (Debian, Suse, etc.)

------
eknkc
Mac app is not signed, makes the os nag about unidentified developer.

I'm fine with running it but a lot of people might not bother with security
settings.

~~~
davidcollantes
It is not about no bothering with security settings. I would rather pay
something, and have it signed. I will not run it --even if free-- if not.

~~~
aroch
That's a pretty silly tact to take. Especially since being signed doesn't mean
"not malicious'

------
jeena
It seems not to be able to synchronize my read/starred articles with any
server (TinyTinyRSS, feedly, ownCloud News, feever, etc.). For me this
functionality is essential because I use 4 different devices to read my feeds,
but I understand that there are people out there who only read them on one
devise.

------
p6rny
how do you run it behind proxy. I am not able to understand much from
[https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit/issues/130](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit/issues/130)

~~~
spinodal
hi,

i added this line in sputnik\app\helpers\net.js after line 10... and it
worked...

options.proxy =
'[http://username:password@proxy.domain.com:8080/';](http://username:password@proxy.domain.com:8080/';)

------
ams6110
Hard to find names that haven't been used before, but Sputnik is the name of a
Wiki/CMS for Lua.

[https://github.com/yuri/sputnik](https://github.com/yuri/sputnik)

------
skimmas
This looks really, really good. the UX is pretty sleak. I'm switching from
Leaf to Sputick for a few days and see how it goes. Only needs some work on
those media queries.

------
yapcguy
If you want simple and practical RSS reading in a terminal window, use
Newsbeuter.

[http://newsbeuter.org/](http://newsbeuter.org/)

------
tommoor
Nice to see more apps based on node-webkit, best of luck.

------
pary
I miss one very important setting. Hide/don't show "marked as read"

------
knodi
After google reader was killed out sadly my RSS feed reading has come to a
halt.

~~~
davidcollantes
I was a Google Reader user too. When it was shutdown, Feedly[1] came to the
rescue in a very nice, and free, way.

[1] [http://cloud.feedly.com/#welcome](http://cloud.feedly.com/#welcome)

~~~
lmm
I'm using feedly but their android app is horribly unreliable. Anyone have a
better alternative?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I use the Press app on Android attached to my Feedly account, and I couldn't
be happier.

[http://twentyfivesquares.com/press/](http://twentyfivesquares.com/press/)

~~~
jsherer
Press is a decent Android app with a lot of sync options. I use it with my
reader via Fever API. The only complaint is that it has a few memory leaks
which causes it to crash every now and then on memory constrained devices.

------
hsmyers
Need to import from feedly, any suggestions?

~~~
V-2
yes, export your subscriptions as an OPML file (Feedly -> Organize), Sputnik
can import it.

